# how to get holo holo card?



## elaine (Jul 9, 2012)

how/where do I get a holo holo card for the big island? tx, elaine


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never heard of this.  When I googled all I could find was an old TUG thread talking about different discounts for Hawaii.


----------



## elaine (Jul 9, 2012)

I just booked our luau at the Marriott Waikoloa and the lady said we get a discount with the Holo card. She even spelled it for me.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe you should ask her where to get one.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 10, 2012)

elaine said:


> how/where do I get a holo holo card for the big island? tx, elaine



HGVC gives out holo holo cards when you attend owners update or presentation, discounts on a long list of activities.

I found this PDF of a flyer for it.

http://www.hidili.com/thisWeekPublications/twQueensMarketplace/006/pdf/Queens Marketplace 21.pdf


----------



## philemer (Jul 20, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> HGVC gives out holo holo cards when you attend owners update or presentation, discounts on a long list of activities.
> 
> I found this PDF of a flyer for it.
> 
> http://www.hidili.com/thisWeekPublications/twQueensMarketplace/006/pdf/Queens Marketplace 21.pdf



OMG, not another t/s presentation!!


----------

